# 1975 Red Dale Coach



## Kateglez (Sep 3, 2008)

My husband and I just bought the cutest travel trailer and for only $200!  We want to put it back to it's original glory but I'm having a difficult time finding out anything about it.  So far all I know is that it's a 1975 Red Dale Coach.  And somebody painted a smurf blue stripe on the outside...eewww...that will go!  The inside was painted blue also...yuk. But at  least only around the counter top and on the fridge.  
Somebody cut the wiring and my husband is trying to sort that out now.  The propane bottles are missing and it had an old window unit ac , but we want to put a new roof unit on.  

I'm going to set up a website today so I can post photos and all.. 

Any advise?  Suggestions?  Has anyone heard of this type of trailer and do you know where I can find an owners manual?
Thanks...Kate


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 3, 2008)

Re: 1975 Red Dale Coach

There are Red Dale MHs also.  Here's some interesting links showing several TT models:

http://www3.nadaguides.com/default....5&p=38&f=5694&gc=rv&gtc=TT&m=0371&y=1975&ml=R

http://www.goheartland.com/VintageVehicles/other/62RedDaletrailer.html

None of what I found in a search will be much help to you.  I did find a link that confirms the company doesn't build trailers anymore.

Wow! You got a deal!  Most of the ones I ran across sell for over $1000!  :clown:


----------



## Kateglez (Sep 3, 2008)

RE: 1975 Red Dale Coach

Thanks, TC... I'll go have a look.   I know it was a huge blessing!  I've been looking at them on ebay and craigslist and never hoped to find one in good condition so cheap.  I worked on just cleaning her up today so hubby can get in there and check all the mechanics out.  It looks like they cut some wires and did something to the electricity.  He's gonna have a closer look at it tonight after work.  Kate~


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 3, 2008)

Re: 1975 Red Dale Coach

Hey Kate, welcome to the forum.  Sounds like you have a fun project.  Good luck.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 3, 2008)

Re: 1975 Red Dale Coach

Welcome to the forum Kate.  Post some pictures in the album section which is located at the top of the forum page right side.  Sounds like you got a super deal that will be a fun project.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: 1975 Red Dale Coach

Reminds me of the "Something-or-other" brand 18ft TT that my parents took us in to Estes Park, Colorado Springs and Carlsbad Caverns somewhere after 1968 but before 1970. 

We lived in South Texas and pulled it with a 1968 Chevy station wagon with a 2-speed transmission. (Dad always felt that if you could hook a trailer up to a vehicle, then you could pull it anywhere!  )

The worst part of the trip was two-fold: downtown Houston (no freeways then) and camping out between Beaumont and Orange Texas. The first one for the white-knuckle and narrow streets, and the other for the blood-thirsty Texas-sized mosquitoes!  Wow!  I still vividly remember them after decades!  :dead: 

Oh, by the way, there were 7 of us on that trip!  :clown:


----------



## Kateglez (Sep 4, 2008)

RE: 1975 Red Dale Coach

Thanks for the welcome, guys!  I am such a newbie, I didn't even notice the albums tab.  I'll post some pics this morning.  Hubby didn't get in in time to do anything to the TT last night and then we wanted to watch the convention...so I guess we'll start on her this week-end. 

TC...I've dealt with some of those south Texas Skeeters!  And I know what you're talking about. They laugh at "off" repellent and you'd think they had teeth with the welps they leave....  ouch      Sounds like your family adventure through Texas was fun though and made some good memories.   One thing about Texas...there's plenty to see and the state is so different from one side to the next...you're never bored!


----------



## cwishert (Sep 4, 2008)

Re: 1975 Red Dale Coach

Wow that looks like a great project you have on your hands.  It is very cute.  Looks like with a little TLC it will be a real fun little trailer.  I hope you have fun bringing it back to its youth.  

Tex you remind me of the several trips that we made in our Dodge Open Road van that mom and dad bought when I was about 10.  We did not go as far as you all did but we made many a trip down to Palacios from San Antonio with mom and dad and my brother and sister and me and four of my brother and sisters friends.  Nine people in a van and we would stay for a couple of days.  Kids everywhere.  Porta potty just sitting out there.  If you had to go you just locked all the doors and told everyone to stay out!  I am trying to figure out now where my parents stored all the stuff.  Those were good times.   :laugh:


----------



## Kateglez (Sep 5, 2008)

RE: 1975 Red Dale Coach

Yes, it's gonna be quite a project.  Can't figure out why in the world the former owners cut the wiring. They also sealed up the place where you connect water and nailed it shut!  How weird.  I get the feeling they were never going to use it a again and didn't want anyone else to either.  But that's so not gonna happen!  This little TT is too sweet not to be used.

This morning I worked on pulling the built in bed out. They had torn out the couches and built a heavy frame which I assume had a mattress on it.  Dang...that thing was heavy!  Lot a 2x4's and plywood an inch thick.   Put the photo in the album!  Kate~


----------



## Kateglez (Sep 26, 2008)

Re: 1975 Red Dale Coach

Hi everybody!   Well, my husband got the electric rewired and it's working now.  So the next thing is to get the propane tanks and get that going.  Now I have question that might seem silly...but I truly need to know!  Why are the propane tanks for a trailer so much more expensive than the the propane tanks we get at Home Depot for our barbecue grill?    Can those be used?  Is it the same propane?  What is the difference.  Thanks...Kate


----------

